# Canned Chicken Vegetable Soup



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Had the day off, chicken was on sale so, made up a big batch a chicken vegetable soup. Doc says ta stay away from the rice an noodles an ya can't find much round here in a canned soup what ain't got noodles er rice in it. Plus I know just what wen't inta this.









Some tastey soup fer cold days!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks great!

I love a pot of soup on a cold day.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay Coot, you've been warned, one more post like this and I'm moving into your pantry!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Better start packin, makin more next weekend! Not sure just what yet!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm coming with caibou. camo2460


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

DAMN, Bubba....!

That looks *GOOOOOOOOOOD!!!*


----------



## Prepper69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok OldCoothillbilly....you just need to start a thread with ALL your receipe's in it...cause if this taste like it looks I am gonna need this receipe 

That looks YUMMY!!!!! 

I cant keep the jars of cake around....gotta find a new hiding place for them!!! LOL


----------

